# Saturday, March 15th!!



## costefishnt

cant make it, goin to see some friends somewhere and eat oysters. sorry.


----------



## St._Sophie_Girl

[smiley=1-sillyface.gif]
You have friends Curtis??   ;D


----------



## phishphood

It's on!


----------



## tom_in_orl

I am out. Going to ENP with the custom gheenoe forum guys that weekend.


----------



## St._Sophie_Girl

:'(  

Will you be at JB's this Sunday?


----------



## tom_in_orl

Yes. Going to bring the family out for lunch if the weather is nice.


----------



## St._Sophie_Girl

Yay!


----------



## beavis

already have plans for something else that day.


----------



## orlgheenoer

If yall are out there till late maybe I can swing by


----------



## rcmay

When is Tony gonna bring the real pot? I know you guys have to keep some of it!


----------



## St._Sophie_Girl

Lol, he can't get that stuff anymore Rob...

Why don't you and Alison come over Saturday??

We need a roll call so Tony knows how many oysters to get!


----------



## tojo

i just checked the NOAA site. They are predicting 20 mph gusts on Saturday. Do we want to postpone this? Discuss....


----------



## St._Sophie_Girl

Hmm... The following weekend is the Saturday before Easter.. 

I say we wait and see what happens..  I've seen weathermen be wrong... 

And if they are right... BRING IT ON


----------



## phishphood

Every site I've looked at says 10-20 for Saturday. Might blow my sammich right off my plate.


----------



## Garry

Well... We might not be making it anyway... Went to Fox Lake to flush the motor today and couldn't get it to start... [smiley=angry4.gif]


----------



## tojo

This has turned into a cluster...good intent. Definitely a need...

ISF is doing their fishing thang, Jasons and Sophies (I mean Garry's ) boats are questionable. Others have stuff going and the winds are 10-15 with 20 mph gusts...

Im calling no joy! Lets officially cank this and replan when the weather is better and everyone can make it.

Tony


----------



## Tom_C

It looks like I will be installimg a couple of Jack Plates.


----------



## phishphood

On top of the boat issue, I'm currently battling the flu-monia type crud. Coughing up my own little oysters, if you know what I mean. Put me on the doubtful list at this point.


----------



## tojo

Winds are now at 15-20 with 30 mph gusts...i am out for sure!


----------



## orlgheenoer

I have an outbreak of sores throughout my mouth and throat and havent been to school in 2 days :-X

not feeling good at all, It looks like I may be missing all the fun this weekend.


----------



## St._Sophie_Girl

Well... I guess we'll postpone... The 22nd is the day before Easter... And Garry has to work... sooo... hmm

The 29th is the Saturday before Garry's birthday and I have a bridal shower to go to.. CRAP!

Sooo... April??


----------



## Tom_C

> Well... I guess we'll postpone...  The 22nd is the day before Easter... And Garry has to work...  sooo... hmm
> 
> The 29th is the Saturday before Garry's birthday and I have a bridal shower to go to.. CRAP!
> 
> Sooo... April??


A bridal shower or fishing, Hmmm that a no brainer [smiley=1-headache.gif]


----------



## St._Sophie_Girl

LOL.  Well you'll have to discuss that with EATME.. I promised his lady that I would go!  

Besides, Garry wants to go turkey hunting.. and since it's his birthday weekend he gets to do what he wants ;D


----------



## The_Volfish

> ISF is doing their fishing thang,


For the record, that corner of the intard web had no say in the event. 

Move along, nothing to see here...


----------



## rcmay

any possibility you guys could schedule something on a Sunday? Alison and I would love to come hang out with you guys, but I work Saturdays.


----------



## St._Sophie_Girl

I'm down with a Sunday thing... I was planning on having a JB's get together Sunday May 25th for my birthday!! (which is the 20th )

So Rob... write that date down! And everyone is welcome to come! When it gets closer I'll make a new post...


----------



## rcmay

if the weather is good, we'll be there!


----------

